# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Last van mijn maag bij alles wat ik eet?!

## dolfijnjorien

Hallo allemaal, 

Ik heb een vraag...... Ik heb als ik gegeten heb altijd zo'n last van buikpijn en dat zit boven in de buik dus ik denk dat het mijn maag is. Als ik dan last van me buik heb word ik ook misseljik, meestal is het na een halfuurtje wel over maar wordt er zo gek van..... Weet iemand wat ik hier aan kan doen?

Ik krijg hier trouwens last van als ik,een broodje, groente, aardappels, vlees, een klein koekje/snoepje eet.. Volgens mij is dat niet goed.......

Kan iemand helpen? PLEACE!!!

----------


## dotito

@Dolfijnjorien,

Goh....het kan van alles zijn hé meid, neem je momenteel medicijnen in zoals brufen ofzo?
Het kan ook stress zijn dat op de maag is geslagen, dat heb ik vroeger is gehad dat is ook vrij pijnlijk.
Wat je voor de zekerheid kan laten doen als het echt niet betert na een tijdje en de pijn blijft, is een gastroscopie (maagonderzoek) dan ben je toch zeker......

Veel beterschap 

Do  :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Heyy,, 

Nee ik gebruik geen ibrcufenen op het moment,vandaag zelf sinds lang tijd 1 diclofenac maar daar kan het ook niet van komen. 
Ben net bij de huisarts geweest, en heb een echo gehad enzo, nouja was in iedergeval niks met mijn galblaas, er is naar van alles en nog wat gekeken en gedaan :Smile:  maar hij wist het niet helemaal maar het is in iedergeval wel mijn maag maar wat en hoe precies wist hij ook niet omdat hij dat ook niet kon zien. 
Nu heb ik medicijnen gekregen voor op proef en moet ik dat uitproberen en dan over 2 weken terug komen om te kijken of ze gewerkt hebben.... 

Liefs,
(K)

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte, ik heb dat probleem ook door afbouwen van meds....
Ik heb RANITIDINE gekregen om m'n maagzuur te reguleren en neem een half s'morgens en een half s'avonds ipv een hele s'avonds; werkt prima!
Xx Ag

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hey, 

Ik heb geen idee waar het van komt, maar ik heb omeprazol gekregen een capcule dis ik moet em wel helemaal doorslikken... Ik zal deze week nog even een afspraak bij de huisarts gaan maken, want ik moest na 2 weken weer terug komen, om te kijken hoe het dan gaat.. Gaat al gelukkig beter! Maar ik merk het nog wel steeds, komt misschien ook omdat ik et wel eens vergeet:$ Maar goed dat is weer een ander verhaal dat ik altijd alles vergeet enzo maja.......

----------


## dotito

@dolfijnjorien,

Is het ondertussen al een beetje beter met u maag?  :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hey, 

Mwo nog niet heel veel beter, morgen maar weer naar de huisarts toe!

Liefs,

----------


## dotito

Kan het niet van de diclofenac komen? Behoort toch ook bij NSAID soorten, hebt veel mensen die daar niet tegen kunnen.

Veel beterschap  :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Heyy, 

Ja ik weet neit, opzich slik ik het niet zo veel meer hoor. Alleen als ik last van mijn rug heb, dat sllik ik er wel gauw 4-6 pillen. Maar was vanmiddag bij de huisarts geweest, en heb voor een maandlang nu die omeprazol gekregen en dan moet ik er mee stoppen en kijken hoe het dan gaat. Dus hopelijk is het dan over en anders tsja mocht ik altijd terug komen :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Hopelijk gaat het snel weer beter met je maag  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

4-6 pillen diclofenac 75mg??? Géén wonder dat je maaglast krijgt ... dat is écht niet gezond hoor zo'n hoge dosis!
Sterkte en beterschap!!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

gatverdamme,, die buikpijn word steeds erger :Frown:  Begint bij me maag en straalt dan uit naar me onderbuik,,,, Iemand een idee hoe dit kan? Word err echt helemaal gek van,, ben zo misselijk als de pest,, als ik alleen al eten zie dan ga ik al over me nek zowat :Frown:

----------


## dotito

@dolfijnjorien,

Neem je die diclofenac nog altijd?
Als je maag niet wilt beteren misschien best een gastroscopie laten doen?

Voor de misselijkheid kan je evt een motilium nemen of een primperan.

Sterkte meid!

Liefs Do

----------


## dolfijnjorien

heyy,, 

nee ik slik geen diclofenac meer,,, maar word echtt ziek van de buikpijn,,,, Gisteren had ik de dokters/huisartsenpost al gebeld,,en kreeg als advies mijn omeprazol verhogen naar 2 x perdag 2 capsules en 3 x per dag een paracetamol en maandag melden bij de eigen huisarts,,, Dus morgen moetik naar me eigen huisarts toe,, Maar vandaag ging et ook slecht,, vannacht niet goed geslapen,, hopelijk aankomende nacht beter mar goed we zullen het zien,,, Baal als de stekker wat doet echt zeer!!!

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## dolfijnjorien

hooii,, 

nou kreeg bloeduitslag binnen hoor! Was helemaal niks aan de hand :Frown:  Geen virus of bacterie te bekennen helaas :Frown:  Nu denkt me huisarts dat het van stress komt,, en nu moest ik maar es naar de psych bij hem in de praktijk gaan en alles op een rijtje krijgen en dan hopen dat het zo goed komt.....

Liefs,

----------


## dotito

@dolfijnjorien,

Heb het u toch gezegd dat het van de stress kan komen. Heb dat jaren geleden ook meegemaakt had ook verschrikkelijke pijn aan mijn maag/buik. 
Stress is een raar beestje  :EEK!:  je kan er van alles en nog wat van krijgen.

Wens je in ieder geval veel sterkte meid, en hopelijk kan je psch je een beetje helpen. Praten kan wonderen doen het je moet alleen zien dat het klikt met je dokter.

Liefs do  :Wink:

----------


## MissMolly

Heb je de buikpijn nog steeds na het eten, of ook op andere momenten van de dag?

----------


## dolfijnjorien

hooiiii,, 

nou ik ga niet naar een andere psych hoor,, want dat word dan de 11 persoon waar ik me verhaal aan vertel vind het wel prima, kheb der op het moment 1 en naja doe het daar allemaal wel!!

jaa heb nog steeds na het eten dat ik misselijk word,, heel soms overdag ook maar meestal met eten,,,, 

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## dolfijnjorien

*nou gistere had ik weer verrekte buikpijn hor,, Ik kon gewoon niet eens naar boven lopen om de was op te vouwen, moest dan eerst op bed gaan liggen om bij te komen. En ik was ook zo misselijk. Vanmiddag belde mijn mam mij en ze zei van anders bel je ff naar de huisarts en gewoon advies vragen aan de assistent. Ik dacht naja oké moet maar. Dus ik daar heen bellen en uitleggen enzo, zegt die assistent kom maar direct langs ik dacht o my god what the hel daar heb ik helemaal geen zin in.. maar oke moest wel heen ja, dus ik daar heen, en me huisarts heeft me weer onderzocht en echt godsamme overal waar hij in me buik drukte deed focking pijn. Nu heb ik een spastische darm ofzo. Dus daar heb ik nu medicijnen voor gekregen en nu hopen dat dat werkt,, i hope so,, but i think not.*

----------


## dotito

@Dolfijnjorien,

Alé nu hebben ze dan na lang zoeken de oorzaak gevonden....eindelijk!
Ja zo'n spastische darm kan best lastig zijn hopelijk werken de medicamenten zeer snel. Je moet ook wel uitzien wat je eet, je moet dat maar eens vragen aan je dokter.

Veel beterschap meid

liefs do  :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

nou mme huisarts is dus nu op vakantie,,, erg handig,, maar gaat nog neit over en heb nog steeds verhoging,,, las wel op internet dat als je veel pijn hebt je diclofenac mag slikke dus daar heb ik nu ook al 4 van op,,, maar hethelpt allemaal niet :Frown:  en ik word er zoooo moe van,,, 

Maar eum als ik nou koots krij dan? Want heb nu wel verhoging enzoo hor,, en vettebuikpijnn meer niet ma moe je dan we naar de dokter? Iemand een ideetjee hier over?

Las idd ook dat jemoet uit kijken met eten enzo op internet,, vooral met frisdrank chips chocola vet eten blablabla pittig eten etc. maar daar let ik sowieso op want ben daar niet altijd dol op :Big Grin: 

Tanx 

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## dotito

@Dolfienjorien,

Voor u koorts kan je altijd paracetamol nemen werkt er perfect tegen. En voor je buikpijn kan je buscopan nemen is speciaal voor buikkrampen. Kan je zo zonder voorschrift/recept bij je apotheek gaan halen.
Diclofenac is niet specifiek voor de koorts/buikpijn....
Teveel diclofenac nemen is niet zo best.

Je voeding aanpassen is zeer belangrijk waar daar kan je verschrikkelijke buikpijn van krijgen. En wat je zeker niet mag eten is sla.

Alvast heel veel beterschap

liefs do

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Heyyy,,

Mag ik geen sla eten?? :EEK!:  This wel lastig om uit te zoeke wat voor voeding je wel mag en wat niet,, bedoel de een zegt dit en de ander zegt dat,,

mm op internet stond dat je ook diclofenac kon innemen teggen buikpijn,,, maar goed,, naja zal nog wel ff tijdje aan kijken sowieso omdat me huisarts op vakantie is,,, 


Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## dolfijnjorien

o god,,, volgens mij heb ik bloed bij mijn ontlasting,, kuttt,,,, of ik word ongesteld of ik plas echt bloed,,,,,,,,,,,
Het is neit heel veel maar toch

----------


## dotito

Diclofenac, kan je ook innemen, maar tegen buikpijn helpt beter buscopan en tegen koorts paracetamol.
Misschien moet je eens een probioticakuur volgen is ook goed voor een prikkelende darm.
Sla mag je zeker niet eten omdat dat je buik daar van opblaast en dat is niet goed voor je darmen. Mijn vriendin heeft al jaren last van een prikkelende darm, vandaar dat ik dat zo zeker weet.
En dat je last hebt van ontlastingsproblemen is ook normaal. Kan je evt niet naar een andere dokter gaan??

groetjes

----------


## dolfijnjorien

o okejj dat wist ik helemaal niet,,, dat je dat van sla krijgt
eum naja kan wel naar de plaatsverangendee huisarts ma heb liever me eigen huisarts vind dat fijner,,,

en volgens mij word ik gewoon ongesteld :Big Grin: ,, maja las wel op internet dat eht niet normaal is als je bloed plast ook niet als je ddit hebt,,

----------


## dolfijnjorien

tralalalal nou waar komt uiteindelijk al die focking buikpijn nou vandaan???

had een bacterie in me darmen 
en kan niet tegen lactose (melk)

----------


## Mieps

OK, dus je weet het nu, gelukkig maar dan! Dan kun je daar op letten, want overal zit lactose in, tegenwoordig. De etiketten goed lezen dus. Maar lactose zit niet in alle melkproducten, want oude kaas, daar is de lactose uit verdwenen. heb een familielid, die dat ook heeft. Die zei, dat je in Duitsland (Leer) bovenin Duitsland dus, lactosevrije kaas kunt kopen. .daar hebben ze een hele vitrine met die kaas, in de winkel in het Emspark, in Leer-nord. Da's voor jou wel te doen, vanuit Groningen. 
Sterkte met je buik. is heel vervelend, ik heb zelf ook last van een maagontsteking op het moment. Ook heel pijnlijk. Ook last van een scheurtje in het middenrif en last van zuur. Weet wat het is, die pijn
Sterkte ermee,

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hey! 

Ja klopt lactose zit in veel producten. Klopt in oude kaas zit het niet idd. Hier in Groningen heb je ook een kaaswinkel en die verkoopt ook van zulks soort kaas. En bij de Jumbo heb je ook nog lactose vrije kaas. Maar dat zijn alleen maar plakjes en behoorlijk duur. 
Oeh bah, een maagontsteking is ook niet fijn! En een scheurtje in je middenrif al helemaal niet! Nou he sterkte! 

Liefs,

----------


## Mieps

Ja, daarom zei ik dat, dat familielid was heel blij met die winkel in Duitsland, omdat ze daar veel meer keus hebben en volgens mij was het ook nog goedkoper. Zij gaan daar gewoon 1 keer per zoveel tijd heen en nemen dan een voorraadje mee.
En ik heb al minder last van de maag dan afgelopen tijd, begint al wat beter te gaan. Beetje opletten wat je eet en geen koffie, geen citrusvruchten, geroosterd brood i.p.v. gewoon brood, minder per keer eten, beter over de dag verdelen enz. Bedankt en jij ook sterkte.

----------

